# shorewall hits -- error "printf 09 invalid octal number"

## figueroa

Today is the 10th.

The command "shorewall hits" summarizes hit information for today and yesterday.

Today I type "shorewal hits" and the three entries that should be labeled Jul 09 generate these error messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/shorewall/lib.cli: line 1434: printf: 09: invalid octal number
> 
> /usr/share/shorewall/lib.cli: line 1434: printf: 09: invalid octal number
> ...

 

With yesterday's content labeled Jul 0, apparently the yesterday's date without the 9.

I agree, 8 and 9 are invalid octal numbers.  But, I'm not quite up fixing lib.cli to make this display correctly.

Does anybody else observe this behavior?  This began after a shorewall update.  I'm stable at: net-firewall/shorewall-4.4.15.1

----------

